# Friend's dog bit her child...badly. What to do now?



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

What was the situation surrounding the bite?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Horrible thing....was there any reason for the bite, that you know? Did the child scare the dog, tease it, fall on it...? Or did the bite come out of the blue?


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Sadly, and I know some won`t agree with me, but this dog should be put down, like you said, with a bite history now, and dog aggression it`s not a candidate for adoption. Most importantly your friend will NEVER be able to trust that dog again, even muzzled they can still do damage to a child. When I was a kid any dog that bit a person or child was put down without question.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Firstly, they need to figure out the reason behind the bite. Dogs bite for a reason. Could the dog be in pain from something with age? Could he have a bad hip? Tumour inside somewhere? Low thyroid? I would have this dog given a thorough work up at the vet. 

Secondly, if thats not the reason did this child provoke the bite somehow? If the child provoked the dog then its really not the dog to blame IMO


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

The attending Dr. has to report the bite.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Jen & Brew said:


> Sadly, and I know some won`t agree with me, but this dog should be put down, like you said, with a bite history now, and dog aggression it`s not a candidate for adoption. Most importantly your friend will NEVER be able to trust that dog again, even muzzled they can still do damage to a child. When I was a kid any dog that bit a person or child was put down without question.


I think the "Put your dog down for biting regardless of the reason behind it" falls under the silly reasonings to get rid of a pet such as "Im pregnant and I just cant take care of a dog anymore"," Were moving and cant take him" and "I thought my allergies werent this bad I need to get rid of him" to the "We just dont have time anymore"

If you put a dog down that bit in defense of itself because the child was pestering it (pulling ears, pulling paws, hitting, tail pulling, kicking etc) is just plain irresponsible. You do not euth a dog without question without first looking into WHY the dog bit. It could of been a simple as "Mom turned her head for one second, child pulled and squeezed dogs tail...dog bit" and in a case like that....as much as it sounds horrible...its the childs fault. Dogs can only defend themselves with teeth.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

A1Malinois said:


> I think the "Put your dog down for biting regardless of the reason behind it" falls under the silly reasonings to get rid of a pet such as "Im pregnant and I just cant take care of a dog anymore"," Were moving and cant take him" and "I thought my allergies werent this bad I need to get rid of him" to the "We just dont have time anymore"
> 
> If you put a dog down that bit in defense of itself because the child was pestering it (pulling ears, pulling paws, hitting, tail pulling, kicking etc) is just plain irresponsible. You do not euth a dog without question without first looking into WHY the dog bit. It could of been a simple as "Mom turned her head for one second, child pulled and squeezed dogs tail...dog bit" and in a case like that....as much as it sounds horrible...its the childs fault. Dogs can only defend themselves with teeth.


That's just plain garbage.
How is the kid going to be in the house with this dog? An operation plus 4 days in the hospital is serious stuff. Kid will not only have a physical scar but an emotional one as well.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I tentatively asked friend about events leading up to the bite because I was of the same mind that possibly the child did something to the dog. Even something as simple/minor as the child stepped on a sore spot, like an arthritic hip or something. The child is a typical, boisterous, roughhouse sort of child so it's possible he accidentally hurt the dog. I know when my friend brought her child over when he was younger, he picked up a small stick and was hitting ranger with it...now, the child was nowhere NEAR strong enough to hurt ranger and the stick was just a tiny branch...but the *intent *of it bothered me. Ranger picked up on the child's intent as well, and went to a spot of the yard where the child couldn't get to him. And ranger ADORES children.

Anyway, I haven't heard back from my friend about the events leading up to the bite. I'm not sure if I will. Its just such a crappy situation. And if the child was being antagonistic, then who's to say it won't happen to the other dog at some point? There was a dog bite case around here that got a lot of attention because it was a bully breed that tore the face off a child. Later it came out that the child was trying to cut off the dog's ear with a pair of scissors! 

Obviously I don't think that's the case here but I'm hoping there's a different solution than my friend having to put down the dog she'd had for 9 years.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> That's just plain garbage.
> *How is the kid going to be in the house with this dog? *An operation plus 4 days in the hospital is serious stuff. Kid will not only have a physical scar but an emotional one as well.


This is what I'm thinking, as well...but not just the dog that bit him. Even if that dog is put down, there's still another dog in the house. What's going to happen to that one if child is now terrified of dogs? I'm thinking this might lead to both dogs being gone...though the second one is adoptable.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Tennyson said:


> That's just plain garbage.
> How is the kid going to be in the house with this dog? An operation plus 4 days in the hospital is serious stuff. Kid will not only have a physical scar but an emotional one as well.


No it's not, you have to look into the source, for now they should have precautions but killing it because of one bite late in age that seems out of nowhere .for now they should muzzle it and keep away from the kid but not just immediately put it down, get some health checks and see a dog physchologists 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I think the situation plays in favor of the child even if the child pestered the dog....directly or indirectly. Dogs will be blame regardless if the child was trying to cut off the dogs ears with scissors. After all the dog should just sit there and take whatever the child throws its way and not even growl


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Tennyson,
I agree with you. I had this happen with a sled dog I owned 14 years ago. The event took place in my front yard while I was right there. The child did nothing wrong. The dog was jealous and bit the boy across the face. It was horrible. I put the dog in the house and walked the neighbor boy home. I did not get sued. My husband and I took the dog to animal control and reported the incident. They took the dog and I had the dog put down. No child is worth the chance of that happening again. Kids come first.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

The attending Dr. and surgeon has to report the incident to animal control. AC will come and get the dog or the owners will take it to AC and surrender the dog.
There's no gray area here. As there shouldn't be.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> I think the "Put your dog down for biting regardless of the reason behind it" falls under the silly reasonings to get rid of a pet such as "Im pregnant and I just cant take care of a dog anymore"," Were moving and cant take him" and "I thought my allergies werent this bad I need to get rid of him" to the "We just dont have time anymore"
> 
> If you put a dog down that bit in defense of itself because the child was pestering it (pulling ears, pulling paws, hitting, tail pulling, kicking etc) is just plain irresponsible. You do not euth a dog without question without first looking into WHY the dog bit. It could of been a simple as "Mom turned her head for one second, child pulled and squeezed dogs tail...dog bit" and in a case like that....as much as it sounds horrible...its the childs fault. Dogs can only defend themselves with teeth.


Have you lost your mind? We are not talking a situation where the dog was cornered and lashed out and snapped and immediately released. We are not talking a trip to the ER for a dozen stitches. This dog bit a human with very serious intent - enough that they required surgery and 4 days of hospitalization. I'm very, very sorry if that dog has possibly been abused by the child, we will never know for sure. But you absolutely cannot take chances and yes, it sucks, it's wrong and it's probably 99.9% the parents' fault for not monitoring the situation closely enough and due to their negligence the child is permanently scarred and the dog is going to die. But dogs are not more important than children and this dog has proven that if he is pushed, he will not get up and run away, he will bite and bite badly. The liability is not fair to put on someone else and he cannot ever live in a house with children so the dog is screwed. But you cannot say that this is the same type of 'shirking responsibility" as people who 'don't have time' or 'are having a baby' this is serious business.

Again, this dog didn't just snap, make contact and let go, - he didn't let go and he did serious damage. This child didn't just get stitches in the ER, he had surgery and spent four days in the hospital. This dog does not get a second chance. It's not fair but anything else is absolutely insane.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's what my friend just told me:

She said her son has been growling at things for the past few months and especially the dogs. She's gotten after him every time he growls at the dogs because it upsets BOTH dogs. Apparently she was in the kitchen and didn't notice that the one dog was on the couch - which she doesn't allow because it puts the dogs at face level with the kids - and her son walked up to the dog and growled loudly in his face.

Her son told her that the dog was sleeping but she's not sure if that's true or not. If it was true, then the dog was startled awake by being growled at and bit the kid's face. OR the dog was awake, was growled at, and then bit the child. 

Immediately after the bite, the dog slunk off the couch and refused to make eye contact with anyone, had its tail tucked between its legs. Up until yesterday, the dog has refused to eat, drink, or go outside. Still will not WALK towards my friend but crawls towards her on his belly when she comes over to see them. She finally got him to go for a walk yesterday and she said he slunk along behind her the whole time. 

This is a sensitive, very intelligent breed of dog and particularly this individual dog. He knew my friend was pregnant before she did. He stares at water faucet in the kitchen when his water bowl is empty. 

I don't know what to think or suggest. Any ideas?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

alaska7133 said:


> ......no child is worth the chance of that happening again. Kids come first.



thank you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Here's what my friend just told me:
> 
> She said her son has been growling at things for the past few months and especially the dogs. She's gotten after him every time he growls at the dogs because it upsets BOTH dogs. Apparently she was in the kitchen and didn't notice that the one dog was on the couch - which she doesn't allow because it puts the dogs at face level with the kids - and her son walked up to the dog and growled loudly in his face.
> 
> ...


This breaks my heart, but I don't think you can save this dog or fix this, I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is incredibly sad and I feel bad for everyone involved. There will be no winners here no matter what is decided.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

If it were my dog, I could never trust it around any child again. No way would that dog be back in my house. 
When I was 21 I adopted a dog from a shelter....unfortunately I did not know this at the time but the dog had been given to the shelter because he had bit a child while the child was asleep. ( how I found that info out....they gave me his paperwork and had some info whited out, I turned the paper over and could see what vet the dog was previously taken to....the vet told me about the situation.). Needless to say I was determined to "fix" the dog...I tried obedience training for months and thought he was ok....until one day I go to work and a friend of my room mate was just walking by the dog while he was sleeping...he was startled and immed woke up and bit her and tore her jeans. I was horrified...I called the vet for advice...his advice was " the dog needs to be put down" it was devastating to do, but I could not take a chance that the dog would bite anyone else. 
So I can say I have dealt with a dog that bites before. If I were your friend, the dog would be put down. It's not worth the risk. It would be horrendous for her child to have to live under the same roof as that dog that did so much damage. Praying for them. 




Ranger said:


> Here's what my friend just told me:
> 
> She said her son has been growling at things for the past few months and especially the dogs. She's gotten after him every time he growls at the dogs because it upsets BOTH dogs. Apparently she was in the kitchen and didn't notice that the one dog was on the couch - which she doesn't allow because it puts the dogs at face level with the kids - and her son walked up to the dog and growled loudly in his face.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Have you lost your mind? *We are not talking a situation where the dog was cornered and lashed out and snapped and immediately released. * We are not talking a trip to the ER for a dozen stitches. This dog bit a human with very serious intent - enough that they required surgery and 4 days of hospitalization. I'm very, very sorry if that dog has possibly been abused by the child, we will never know for sure. But you absolutely cannot take chances and yes, it sucks, it's wrong and it's probably 99.9% the parents' fault for not monitoring the situation closely enough and due to their negligence the child is permanently scarred and the dog is going to die. But dogs are not more important than children and this dog has proven that if he is pushed, he will not get up and run away, he will bite and bite badly. The liability is not fair to put on someone else and he cannot ever live in a house with children so the dog is screwed. But you cannot say that this is the same type of 'shirking responsibility" as people who 'don't have time' or 'are having a baby' this is serious business.
> 
> Again, this dog didn't just snap, make contact and let go, - he didn't let go and he did serious damage. This child didn't just get stitches in the ER, he had surgery and spent four days in the hospital. This dog does not get a second chance. It's not fair but anything else is absolutely insane.


When you posted this you actually don't know what happened. You are making big assumptions as to what happened.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

When I was very young, I witnessed a friends kid corner our dog under a bed and hit the dog with a pin brush. Yep, the dog bit him and it was completely the kids fault. The dog never bit anyone before or after this event. The kids parents even said it was his fault. As this was a loooooooong time ago, nothing was ever done even though my dad offered to put the dog down.

Unfortunately dogs are not suppose to defend themselves against humans, but they do, just like any animal, human included; but they are always the ones that get the blame.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The fact the dog has been randomly growling at things in the past recently for no reason makes me believe something is medically wrong with this dog that needs to be checked out. No, I have no lost my mind I just refuse to euth a dog simply for biting a kid without knowing full circumstances.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

A1Malinois said:


> The fact the dog has been randomly growling at things in the past recently for no reason makes me believe something is medically wrong with this dog that needs to be checked out. No, I have no lost my mind I just refuse to euth a dog simply for biting a kid without knowing full circumstances.


I thought the same thing as you - but it's the CHILD who's growling at random things, not the dog. Child has been growling at the dogs and it's been upsetting both dogs, not just the one who bit him. Immediately prior to the bite, child walked up to the dog - who may or may not have been sleeping - and growled right in dog's face.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Ranger said:


> Here's what my friend just told me:
> 
> She said her son has been growling at things for the past few months and especially the dogs. She's gotten after him every time he growls at the dogs because it upsets BOTH dogs.


It was the child growling at the dog, not vice versa.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for everyone involved, the child, the dog, the owner. This is a no win situation. Everyone loses. 

What breed was it? You said is was a sensitive breed.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ranger said:


> I thought the same thing as you - but it's the CHILD who's growling at random things, not the dog. Child has been growling at the dogs and it's been upsetting both dogs, not just the one who bit him. Immediately prior to the bite, child walked up to the dog - who may or may not have been sleeping - and growled right in dog's face.


Oh kk sorry I misread. So, the fact the child was growling at the dog the dog could of taken that as a threat....dogs communicate verbally and through body language.

So this dog was woken up from mid sleep, mind you an older dog whos probably starting to lose some senses, startles the dog as it is then growls in his face.....sorry but this was the childs fault not the dogs.

When I had my previous dog Gunner a GSD my fathers girlfriends kid at the time was 6. She continuously pestered him while he was basking in the sun. He got up and walked away. I came out to see this kid pulling his tail, yanking his ears and finally I said something when she flicked him in the testicles (yes...full out flicked him). Had it of been my child....well I wont say what I would of done but shes old enough to understand. I told her, keep doing it and your gunna get told and I told the mother who said she wasnt really doing anything. Gunner growled twice and she didnt heed the warning and she got clipped right in the face. Mother tried to convince me to euth him and my father laughed at her and told her she was lucky he didnt see her kid doing that. Kid stopped pestering, dog and kid were fine every since. 

Im not sure how Lincoln would react because hes never been around many kids. But I am sure he wouldnt take it nor would I expect him to child or not its absolutely pathetic to make a dog sit there and take abuse from a baby, toddler, teen or adult. If someone started to flick me in the testicles (if I had any) I would re arrange their face....is that my fault? Nope but in lovely Canada it is


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Judging by the behaviour I think the dog was startled awake and bit and regrets it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kind of sounds like it, doesn't it?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Dog is a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. Has always been fine with the kids - 4 years of not a single issue, which is why this is even harder for my friend. It's not a dog she doesn't know, it's not a dog who's always been leery around kids...it's a dog she's had, known, and loved for 9 years. It's her heart dog.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Friends, this is a very difficult situation for the people involved, as well as for the dog(s). Please don't make it worse for everyone here by being rude to one another. Use some care in choosing words and find ways to say what you mean that don't belittle another member. Please. Do present your views clearly, but do so in a way that is courteous to all involved.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Agressive behaviour is not typical of the breed, I would definately see the phsychologist as I do believe this is a 1 time thing


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I hope something works out for the dog. 
And the family needs to rehome the other dog until they can teach their children how to properly interact with dogs. 

I have three children, who were never left alone with our three dogs until I knew they were able to behave.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Tuco said:


> Judging by the behaviour I think the dog was startled awake and bit and regrets it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



There is much argument to why a dog would cower after something like that. Some say its because of regret, some say because the dog expects something to happen (like a kick or hit)...I am the latter I believe the dog probably realized what and who it bit and removed itself from the situation. That to me says the dog was not up for the "fight" the kid was instigating via growling and backed off and gave CLEAR signals as such

History of the kid growling at the dog. Dogs are bothered and respect the kids position as higher up. Keep beating the dog and its going to bite is basically what happened here. It was nothing more then a fear bite and obviously a pretty hard one to get the point across. I doubt it would of done that much damage to an adult vs childs more delicate skin. The dog wanted nothing to do with the child


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

What a sadness!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Personally, I have very little "use" for a dog that I cannot place beside a child and be sure that there is no danger. 

There is a BIG difference between a warning nip as if saying, "Hey that hip hurts, don't stand on me." and a mauling bite that requires surgery.

The fact that the child was growling at the dog is unfortunate and I would of course discourage that but a child is going to do things like that! They are going to pull hair and tails and crawl on the dogs etc...that is part of being able to trust your dog! I would never allow children this young around a risk dog. It sounds like this was completely unexpected and the woman could not have predicted the event. This is a terrible case. I would not be able to trust the dog again with children.

IF the owner is willing to work with the situation the dog could continue to be part of the family BUT the kids are not to have exclusive contact with the dog. If any further aggression occurred with the dog it would have to be over for me.

This is a terrible accident to have happen to a child that meant no harm and a mother who discouraged the child's growling and a dog who was likely acting from his dog aggression issue.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This makes me so sad. I can't read this thread anymore.

With what GoldensGirl said - please be kind and respectful to each other when sharing opinions. 

I hope this situation works out, but fear all end results are sad.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Cari said:


> Personally, I have very little "use" for a dog that I cannot place beside a child and be sure that there is no danger.
> 
> There is a BIG difference between a warning nip as if saying, "Hey that hip hurts, don't stand on me." and a mauling bite that requires surgery.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I would not think its fair to sit there and make/expect a dog to take any form of abuse from a child. They are dogs, all dogs can bite and its a risk we take when we accept this domesticated animal into our house. The dog was startled, growled at and bit right away there was no time for the dog to make the choice to nip rather then bite. If you woke up from a dead sleep with a burglar holding a gun to your face would you gently push the gun away? No you would punch him in the face....automatic reaction

If this were an adult everyone would be saying "Well I guess you shouldnt of woke your dog up like that and growl in his face" and would be reeming them had they of discussed euthanizing the dog for their stupidity. But suddenly when its a child everyone wants to murder the dog for doing what comes naturally

Guess I better make my friend euth her dog because when he was whacked by a car with internal injuries he bit me as I carried him to the car for her resulted in me having numerous stitches over my arm, upper arm, chest and neck. Yep, guess the dog should of just sat there and dealt with the severe pain, fear and me making it worse by carrying him. As this same dog lays sprawled out on my bed as I type this...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I should put into context that up to this point this dog had been nothing but amazing to the child. There are some dogs I wouldn't trust with kids even with adult supervision; my brother's dog is one example. 

But this dog...from Day 1 he's been almost supernaturally connected to the child. He knew my friend was pregnant before she did. He kept resting his head on her belly and wouldn't leave her alone. The child learned to walk by leaning/pulling on the dog. I'm sure my friend told me they used to take naps together in the dog bed. This dog has always been beyond trustworthy with the children...which is why my friend is struggling so hard with this. This isn't a case of a dog who tolerated children and then 'snapped' one day. He was always amazing with the children, especially the little boy.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Here's what my friend just told me:
> 
> She said her son has been growling at things for the past few months and especially the dogs. She's gotten after him every time he growls at the dogs because it upsets BOTH dogs. Apparently she was in the kitchen and didn't notice that the one dog was on the couch - which she doesn't allow because it puts the dogs at face level with the kids - and her son walked up to the dog and growled loudly in his face.
> 
> ...


The dog, after the fact of the bite, is offering all the appeasing behaviors he can think of. 

By your description (from your friend's retelling), both dogs have been upset for a while due to the child's behavior. It takes a while for the adrelanine to subside and if upsetting events keep happening, the dog (or any being) has no opportunity to go back to a neutral state; therefore upset after upset can lead to uncharacteristic responses over time. 

As far as the trauma to the child, well, children are more resilient than we give them credit for.There is no way of telling at this point whether he wil or wil not be afraid of the dog (or of the other dog living in the houselhold or of dogs in general). If this is indeed the dog's first bite, I'd be inclined about not putting him down. Heavy supervision (with physical gates between children and dogs) would indeed be necessary when the child returns home. 

I got bitten in the face (and still have the scar) when I was around 5 or so. There was no reason to euthanize that dog, I just pushed him too far. I learned.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

This is a very difficult situation. I think that one thing that needs to be taken into account is the child's opinion. Is he afraid of the dog at this point? Of course he does not deserve to live in fear, but if a trainer can come in to work with the dog, boundaries can be set, and the boy can learn to behave correctly around the dog... i see no reason for the dog to be put down. However, I do feel that they should seek professional help... they need to most definitely be well versed in canine body language and particularly stress signals. Dog also needs to re-learn it's place... humans go out of the door first, dogs are not allowed on beds/furniture, etc. Nothing in life is free.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ranger said:


> I should put into context that up to this point this dog had been nothing but amazing to the child. There are some dogs I wouldn't trust with kids even with adult supervision; my brother's dog is one example.
> 
> But this dog...from Day 1 he's been almost supernaturally connected to the child. He knew my friend was pregnant before she did. He kept resting his head on her belly and wouldn't leave her alone. The child learned to walk by leaning/pulling on the dog. I'm sure my friend told me they used to take naps together in the dog bed. This dog has always been beyond trustworthy with the children...which is why my friend is struggling so hard with this. This isn't a case of a dog who tolerated children and then 'snapped' one day. He was always amazing with the children, especially the little boy.


Well, I would do a full medical work up on this dog. If nothing shows up, then it was startled by the kid growling in the face etc. Maybe the dog is losing some hearing, or sight...or is just up there in age he sleeps more deeply.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

DH had an English Setter, he send the dog to a trainer for several weeks, when the dog came back it was a different dog. Out of the blue she bit his daughter in the face. It took surgery and his daughter still has a scar. I believe she was about the same age as the kid discussed. 
He placed the dog with a friend who was single, no children and never had children in his house. 
After that DH never used a trainer again. 
I sure hope a solution like that can be found for this dog.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> Sorry, but I would not think its fair to sit there and make/expect a dog to take any form of abuse from a child. They are dogs, all dogs can bite and its a risk we take when we accept this domesticated animal into our house. The dog was startled, growled at and bit right away there was no time for the dog to make the choice to nip rather then bite. If you woke up from a dead sleep with a burglar holding a gun to your face would you gently push the gun away? No you would punch him in the face....automatic reaction
> 
> If this were an adult everyone would be saying "Well I guess you shouldnt of woke your dog up like that and growl in his face" and would be reeming them had they of discussed euthanizing the dog for their stupidity. But suddenly when its a child everyone wants to murder the dog for doing what comes naturally


I would never expect or make a dog tolerate "abuse" from a child, as you put it, but I would not expect the dog to react in aggression any time a child annoyed or bothered him. 

Arguing on what is and is not appropriate dog behavior is beside the point. You have an extremely heart broken and troubled mother who's sweet baby has been badly hurt by a dog that has been around before her children. There is a very strong bond to both sides of the conflict for her. Its a terrible situation. Shoulda, coulda, wouldas won't help. They are dealing with what is.

I think if the woman and her family are up to it, the dog will probably be fine continuing to be a family member. Discretion in the children/dog interaction of course and perhaps a behaviorist could keep another dog from being euthanized. Instead of euthanasia perhaps rehoming him with an adult only, no dog household that is willing to accept his past.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Cari said:


> I would never expect or make a dog tolerate "abuse" from a child, as you put it, but I would not expect the dog to react in aggression any time a child annoyed or bothered him.
> 
> Arguing on what is and is not appropriate dog behavior is beside the point. You have an extremely heart broken and troubled mother who's sweet baby has been badly hurt by a dog that has been around before her children. There is a very strong bond to both sides of the conflict for her. Its a terrible situation. Shoulda, coulda, wouldas won't help. They are dealing with what is.
> 
> I think if the woman and her family are up to it, the dog will probably be fine continuing to be a family member. Discretion in the children/dog interaction of course and perhaps a behaviorist could keep another dog from being euthanized. Instead of euthanasia perhaps rehoming him with an adult only, no dog household that is willing to accept his past.


This isnt a matter of pestering the dog. The child startled the SLEEPING dog then proceeded to GROWL in its FACE....That is a recipe for disaster with ANY dog. This is also an older dog, who clearly showed remorse after he realized who he had bit. No offense to your friend Ranger, but I feel this issue could of been prevented had they of corrected the kids for growling like that at the dogs after realizing it was upsetting them. Also, more supervision should of been there as well.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of the comments here are beyond belief. What was the reason for the bite? The dog bit a child in the face. There are NO second chances for that. I'm sure I'll hear plenty on this response. I love my dog (dogs) but if one bit a child I would have to put the dog to sleep. It is the ONLY responable thing to do.....for the dog and any other victims.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

murphy1 said:


> Some of the comments here are beyond belief. What was the reason for the bite? The dog bit a child in the face. There are NO second chances for that. I'm sure I'll hear plenty on this response. I love my dog (dogs) but if one bit a child I would have to put the dog to sleep. It is the ONLY responable thing to do.....for the dog and any other victims.


So your basically saying if your kid was repeatedly pestering the dog, poking it, pulling things, kicking it etc and the dog finally had enough and lunged at the face you would euth the dog. Guess my dogs should feel extremely lucky they have me as an owner to politely put it


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Guys, I don't think this thread is going anywhere good. I'm closing it. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------

